# Rayburn Country Club Resort



## CMVer

Just received an email from RCI Points stating that this resort has been suspended from the RCI system.  I had already planned to NOT pay my maintenance fees this year, but this is more ammunition for them to fold or offer deed backs.  Anyone else get this email?  I'm sure there are other owners out there since, at one time, Rayburn was an economical way to get into RCI points and then add points to the RCI account using points for deposit.


----------



## KACTravels

Yes, I received it as well.

Dear RCI Member:

We are writing to you regarding your Vacation Ownership at Rayburn Country Club Resort in Brookeland, Texas (the “Resort”).  This letter is to inform you that, effective immediately, the Resort has been placed in a suspension status due to quality issues, which temporarily prohibits the Resort from participating in the RCI Exchange Programs.  Accordingly, RCI will no longer accept additional inventory from the Resort until further notice.

Please note that any RCI Points allotments associated with inventory prior to November 2019 that have been allocated to your RCI account are unaffected by this suspension.  However, RCI Points associated with inventory starting November 2019 and beyond will no longer be allocated to your account, or, if any such unused Points have already been allocated to your account, they will be removed from your RCI account and will no longer be available for use until further notice.  In addition, any unused inventory starting November 2019 and beyond will be returned to the Resort.  If, however, previously allocated RCI Points associated with inventory starting November 2019 and beyond have already been used by you to reserve an upcoming RCI vacation, you may retain that vacation provided that your RCI membership is current and you remain in compliance with the Terms and Conditions of RCI Points Subscribing Membership through the start date of the vacation.

Please know that if you participate in an RCI Exchange Program through your Vacation Ownership at other RCI Affiliated Resorts, such participation will not be affected by the Suspension of the Resort provided your RCI subscription in that Exchange Program remains active and you remain a Member in good standing.


Please be assured that we are working with Rayburn Country Club and hope that your exchange privileges may be restored as soon as possible.  Should you have any questions regarding your RCI membership, please contact an RCI Guide at (877) 968-7476.  Should you have specific questions regarding the Resort or the suspension of the Resort, please contact the Resort directly at (409) 698-9248.


We hope to have the opportunity to continue offering you the best leisure travel services available.


Sincerely,


Shelia Flatt
Director, Customer Care – RCI Exchanges
Ref. #933987


----------



## KACTravels

I just received a letter in the mail with the following:

Dear Rayburn Country Timeshare Owner,
During the past three years we have had to foreclose more than 500 weeks of timeshared ownership and we presently have nearly 300 weeks in line for foreclosure.  We have been reduced to only enough paying owners to support about 20 condos.   We have 45 condos in our Timeshare Association!  We cannot afford to pay taxes, condo dues, HOA dues, insurance, utilities, etc. on 45 condos from the maintenance fees that we receive which equate to essentially pay the bills for 20 condos.  We have tried to reduce the number of condos but have not been able to get the cooperation from owners to get this done.
R.C.I. continues to pump people into these units which causes us to do extensive maid service, maintenance, etc. and we receive no funds from these R.C.I. rentals.  They make all of the money, we do all the work and we receive nothing in return.  It is just one of the inequities of the timeshare Business and especially in these old rundown facilities.
At the end of the day, we see no alternative but to file bankruptcy.  We are hopeful that the bankruptcy court will approve a workout plan which will allow us to continue to operate with 20 to 25 condos and allow us to sell 20 to 25.  The reality is that the court may decide that we just need to liquidate and sell all of the assets and pay off all the creditors.  In any event, we will begin the process and work through the system until there is a resolution one way or the other.  
Please remember, we only have one person in our office and to try to return hundreds of phone calls will take months.  My limited experience with Bankruptcy courts is that you as creditors will receive updates as we move through this process and will have some input although I do not know how much.
Very Sincerely Yours,
C....P....


----------



## chazpbg

Maybe this is the best thing that could happen. I was ready to foreclose and was worried about legal action that arise from that -- I'm guessing this will be a non-issue. But I do have a few questions:

1) Will Rayburn try to collect MFs for 2020? I can't imagine they would, but they did say in their letter that process could drag out... I hope they're not planning on us paying fees during this process.

2) I obviously received points for 2019 (and paid my maintenance fees). The RCI email sounds as if those would be good presuming this is all prior to Nov. 2019, but do our annual points correspond to actual weeks on the calendar? (If so, I'd hate to think my week would was post Nov. 1...). 

3) My other timeshare ownership, as I'm sure is the case with many Rayburn owners, is a South Africa week. I purchased Rayburn just so I could transfer my SA week into points (and not pay much for a US points week to do so -- Rayburn was a helluva deal at the time, but I guess you get what you pay for!). I wonder if I can continue to do the points for deposit thing -- I've paid for RCI points membership through 2024 -- even if my only points week is now suspended (and may go defunct). Obviously, I can keep the RCI week within the weeks system, but it has so little value there. For that matter can I renew my RCI points membership in perpetuity if Rayburn is no more?

4) On the other hand, if Rayburn is kaput and I want to ditch my South Africa week, I wonder how easy it is of late to do a deedback? I did one with a South Africa week ages ago, but not sure what the latest deal is... It's a Falcon Glen week (believe it's part of Beekman/VMS).


----------



## KACTravels

All good questions. I thought this part was interesting “you as creditors will receive updates as we move through this process and will have some input”. If they have to liquidate, do we get a piece of the proceeds recovered if there is any left after paying off any other debts?  Not that it matters, I’m kinda sad, because we enjoyed our point exchanges at RCI. I also a prepaid as a member of RCI until 2022 and will use for Extra and Last Call vacations as long as we can.


----------



## bogey21

KACTravels said:


> Dear Rayburn Country Timeshare Owner,
> During the past three years we have had to foreclose more than 500 weeks of timeshared ownership and we presently have nearly 300 weeks in line for foreclosure...



This letter read in its entirety clearly explains the dilemma Independent TimeShare Associations face.  It doesn't really matter whether they get back the Weeks via Deed Backs or foreclosure.  The result is the same....

George


----------



## chazpbg

Got a little more clarity today from calling resort and RCI. So I just know that I had points from resort, but didn't know they corresponded to an actual week -- they do indeed. I spoke with woman at resort (very helpful!) and she looked up my week and said it was in late August, so I believe it won't be affected by the fact resort is essentially defunct as of now. I suspect if you had a week in November/December 2019 that you paid for and got points, RCI may be taking those points back (but not really certain how this works). RCI told me that my points membership is as good as long as I have it paid for, which means I can do weeks for points through that time. RCI also told me that when it's time for membership renewal -- in my case 2024 -- they won't let me renew as a points member, however. (So, I can't do weeks for points, which essentially makes my South Africa timeshare worthless to me -- its TPU value is very low and I prefer the points system anyhow.) Woman at resort said that as far as she knew, resort would not be sending out notices for paying 2020 dues -- it sounded as if this place is closing for good (but she indicated she was relatively new and didn't have a full idea). She said if the notices were going out, she'd have to preparing them by now and that wasn't happening. I can't imagine anyone would pay dues anyhow -- well, anyone who valued RCI points wouldn't. I wonder if they are able to get the place through this bankruptcy if they could come at you for past dues, but something tells me this isn't coming back in any shape or form. Like I say, it may be a blessing for some of us...


----------



## weegus

I'm new to this forum, and also have a timeshare at Rayburn Country Club.  I just finished booking a vacation with RCI, and expected my 2019 points from Rayburn to be in the system, but alas no. The letter from RCI and Rayburn came out on 23rd & 24th October respectively, so obviously they cut off or withdrew the points from RCI before that.  Anyway, does anyone have further information on the bankruptcy ?  What court is it filed with?  Docket No.?  I certainly do not want to continue owning there should they try to recover with a few units, after the courts have finished with them. I'd rather they liquidate and sell all of the assets, releasing the owners (me included) from the deeds. If I get the opportunity to make a comment to the court (as the Rayburn letter said we might be able to) I will push for liquidation.


----------



## KACTravels

I haven’t heard anything since receiving the notice from RCI and letter from Rayburn


----------



## GrahamNet

Is there anyone else out there besides me, that feels this has been mismanaged for quite a while? Our dues went up significantly, yet the property is totally run down. Where did the extra money go? I asked and was ignored when I asked for financials. Has anyone seen financials? Why were so many units in forclosure if the points value was so good? Is there an option for a class action lawsuit for mismanagement or breach of contract? Many questions I know, but I'm a bit PO'd by losing the initial investment I made that will likely be $0 value.


----------



## KACTravels

It has definitely been mismanaged for years.  I took over my parents maintenance fee obligations with a quitclaim and transferred into the RCI points system with the intention of never actually going to Rayburn.  We have had great RCI vacations with the Rayburn Points, but figured it would eventually go under.  The signs have been there for years that the management was way over their heads.  I have no idea what to expect from here on out, but honestly am not holding my breath for any additional information soon.


----------



## castleo

The Rayburn Country site has a site visit evaluation and a subsidy program they are trying.  That plus the letter gives a picture of their sad financial situation.  See below.



Executive Summary for the final visit made on November 11-14th

On the above mentioned dates, I was able to perform a much deeper dive into the operations of the Club.   As I stated in my earlier summary, my visit was made as a representative of True Club Solutions, a division of Troon.
I made the site visit at the request of Jasper Country Development District #1. The follow up visit was made for the purpose of further, more detailed evaluations of the operations of the facility. 
I was able to spend a meaningful amount of time with many of the staff during the 3-day visit. Mr. Clyde Pederson, the project CEO, was welcoming and very generous with his time during the visit. The time I was able to spend with Clyde was invaluable. 
I will now speak to the areas of the club that I mentioned only briefly in my initial summary report. 
Facilities and Grounds
The clubhouse facility is welcoming and warm. The bar is not ideally situated, but is not so out of place as to necessarily hinder the experience. For the business that we are trying to capture, the clubhouse is probably overbuilt to a degree. The space is woefully underutilized. Furthermore, the building is beginning to show aesthetic wear with flooring and other items that will need to be replaced sooner than later. Subsequent to that, there will need to be a disciplined commitment to capital enhancements on an ongoing basis throughout all areas of the facility. 
 The kitchen is vast. There are a number of pieces of equipment that don’t necessarily fit the type of operation we are trying to be. Those could be traded out for 1 or 2 pieces of equipment that would better perform in that space. The M.E.P. portion of the foot print, namely the HVAC system is somewhat ill designed, as is the freezer storage area of the kitchen.  There are ventilation issues in the cold food storage areas of the kitchen, and those issues can become problematic in the future if not addressed. 
As for the external offerings of food and beverage, I have concerns about the license premise for alcohol service and the beverage cart. The club is in an area of Jasper County that is technically a dry precinct, and that is problematic for alcohol service on one license across the entire property. Additional research is needed to fully understand the implications of this fact. 
Additionally, the space that was built as an ‘at-the-turn’ option for golfers in non-functioning and out of the way. Options exist to re-create the space, but investment would be required.  To my knowledge the space that was imagined and built for the service is lacking the proper equipment to perform the functions required of the space. It is currently used for storage.
The golf shop is in good shape overall. The merchandise will need to be turned over and refreshed with new product ahead of the spring season. Without historical sales data, I am uncertain of the level of profit emanating from that space.  I am of the strong opinion that the HOA office needs to relocated somewhere outside of the clubhouse. Co-mingling customers that are on property for recreational purposes with those residents who might be less than hospitable because of an issue with the HOA is not a good business practice, and every effort should be made to separate the two functions. I would strongly encourage the group to find a more suitable location for the HOA office, segregated from the club. 
Additionally, I was able to meet and spend time with Mr. JD Batton, the consulting agronomist on the project. It is glaringly apparent that resources had become tighter for maintenance of the course, and as an operator, I understand the need for that if revenues become an issue. With that said, the golf course will begin to regress in quality if measures are not taken to address the lack of critical cultural practices such as proper chemical and fertilization applications. 
With limited resource available to maintain it, the bunkers are overgrown and weed pressure will become greater as the winter progresses. Most importantly, the edges of the property look unkempt and the details that resort guests and members notice become more prevalent.  The bunkers that were added and rebuilt are quite frankly too small for mechanical maintenance and most likely need to be maintained by hand and rake. 
The greens are coming off a season where little to no cultural practices have been accomplished due to constraints of spending. Timely verti-cutting (removal of thatch) and top-dressing (sanding) of the greens is the single most important process that protects and maintains the long term health and playability of the greens. Over the past season, this process was only accomplished a couple of times. Should this process continue to be done only sporadically, the result will be inconsistent, bumpy and extremely grainy putting surfaces. Disease and drainage issues will occur that will require significant and costly remedial programs. 
The building that houses golf course maintenance operation is the original building that was the golf cart storage building. That structure and its’ surroundings are sub-par, and need to be improved.  There is an investment there that needs to be considered as part of the long term strategic plan.
The fleet of golf course maintence equipment is an area that needs to be addressed in the coming months. Many pieces of the equipment are nearing end of life, and the amount of repairs and maintenance needed to keep it operational begins to outpace the leasing cost of newer equipment. On the bright side, the irrigation system is modern and in good repair. There should be no surprises as it relates to the irrigation. As for the water supply and well apparatus, I have to assume that it is all in working order, as I was unable to inspect that part of the system.
The fleet of golf cars is nearing the end of the existing lease. The fleet is in generally good condition having been stored in the elements.   
The lodging component of the facility is acceptable, but underwhelming. I understand that significant investment was made when RCR purchased the amenity. However, key improvements such as removing the popcorn ceiling while raising it at the same time, were not accomplished. Now that the improvements are nearing 10 years old, it is going to be time to enhance the amenity again. In the world or Troon’s resort properties, we try not to go outside the 7-year window for significant improvements.  
The tennis courts need to be resurfaced. At a minimum, they need to be treated for mildew and pressure washed by a company versed in court maintenance, so as not to harm the surface. Given their location at the entrance to the facility, the entire area around the courts need to be maintained at a higher level. The same goes for the aquatic center. At a minimum, the deck, plaster, and coping are in need of attention. The underground mechanical filtering system is aging. I would surmise that the plumbing infrastructure is of the same quality of the exposed part of the system. This should be a cause for concern, as repairs of these types can run in the tens of thousands of dollars.
 Overall, the physical plant is in acceptable condition. With that said, there needs to be an extensive, well thought through plan of what capital improvements are needed or imagined. An accepted industry benchmark for capital replacement is 3-4% of gross annual revenue. In a revenue scenario comparable to Rayburn, that equates to a range from $45-60K annually. Given the age and conditions of certain amenities inside the footprint, that number is probably a little short, certainly in the near term of the next 2-3 years. 
  In general, the entire facility is underutilized. The idea of making any significant improvements to the green nine at this time is not feasible or practical. Given the fact that rounds have trended down for the past 6 years gives me pause to want to make any recommendation to the contrary. The impetus for the  re-start of that conversation should only be if rounds grow to the point where compaction on the gold/blue nines becomes an issue. The good news is the bones of the green nine are there. The scope of work will be the same in 4 years as it is today. Factoring out inflation, the costs would not be vastly different at either point in time.
By the Numbers (Through 2018)
Since 2013, golf rounds have decreased approximately 20%. From the peak of 19,474 rounds in 2013, rounds decreased to 16,173 in 2018. Rounds of golf is the key driver of every revenue category of the operation. As a result in the decline of rounds, the volume of covers in the restaurant has forced a reduction in the number of operating hours. Unfortunately, each begets the other. 
Year over year performance has from a revenue perspective has declined during that same period. Membership has declined to fewer than 100 full golf membership. Monthly dues revenue has diminished to less than $25,000 monthly. Total facility revenue has declined by nearly 30%. Cutting expenses to achieve profit in the club industry is not the preferred strategy. Deferred capital improvements don’t go away, they stack up. Using capital to fund operating shortfalls is a fast track to decline.
The bottom line is that without any operating subsidy, the club is currently not in a position to remain financially viable. That being said, with the proper operating discipline and a renewed focus on marketing, the club can be returned to self-sufficiency, and ultimately, profitability. 
The club needs to generate at a minimum of $1.75M to sustain the operation. Growth in membership and increased use of the club by that membership is critical. Another key growth area is in lodging, golf packages and food and beverage.  
 Every key stakeholder in Rayburn Country need to do their part in protecting the long term viability of this project. Losing this amenity would wield a devastating blow to the overall livability of the community, while at the same time negatively impacting property values. The following is a link to view one of many case studies done over the last several years as it relates to closures of courses and the subsequent impact on affected communities and property values.  This was included in the first part of the study. 








						The growing problem of community golf course closures
					

Homeowners living in so-called golfing communities are seeing the premium they paid disappearing as an increasing number of golf courses in the U.S. are




					realtybiznews.com
				



Objective Recommendations
    Both RCA and RCR reach an agreement that allows for the continued operation of the club and its’ associated amenities.
    Engage professional management to operate both the club and the Homeowner’s Association
    Develop an operating budget for 2020.
    As part of the 2020 budget process, separate out the operational processes that pertain to the HOA and create a budget unique to the HOA.
    Create a marketing plan with accompanying plan for spending.   
    Create a comprehensive capital improvement and replacement plan to encompass the next 60 months. 
    Bring the food and beverage operation back in house.
    Agree to a mechanism that allows the HOA to purchase the club amenities sometime in the future at an agreed upon price fair to all parties.


----------



## castleo

I also just sent a message to Rayburn asking do our units turn into weeks and do they have other places they can be deposited for exchange.  My Rayburn turns into 109,000 RCI points.  That is a big chunk to lose.


----------



## weegus

Rayburn Country Club CLOSED - Two new news articles : 

31 Jan 2020
*Rayburn Country Club closes, effort to keep golf course open and find investors*








						Rayburn Country residents search for investors to keep golf and other amenities open
					

Rayburn Country residents search for investors to keep golf and other amenities open at the Rayburn Country Resort.  The clubhouse has already closed and a sign indicates the golf course could shut down soon.  The owners are looking for investors to breathe new life into the complex. KFDM/Fox...




					kfdm.com
				






2 Feb 2020
*Rayburn Country closes doors, community awaits impact*
As of Friday (31 Jan 2020), Rayburn Country’s14,000-square-foot clubhouse, its golf course, hotel and swimming pool are are closed indefinitely.  After an impasse between residents of the 3,300-acre community and the investor group that operated its facilities, ownership has chosen to walk away, leaving homeowners and the greater lake community to ponder the impact on their communities and their property values. 








						Rayburn Country closes doors, community awaits impact
					

Deep in the pines at the southern edge of Lake Sam Rayburn, the lights are off at Rayburn...




					www.beaumontenterprise.com
				





No mention of the timeshares in these articles (only the Rayburn Country Association and Rayburn Country Redevelopment).


----------



## KACTravels

Thanks for posting these articles. Watching the local news story makes me realize that no longer having RCI points is such a minor problem verses the local folks who live there. Makes me sad for them.


----------



## gaffgolf

weegus said:


> Rayburn Country Club CLOSED - Two new news articles :
> 
> 31 Jan 2020
> *Rayburn Country Club closes, effort to keep golf course open and find investors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayburn Country residents search for investors to keep golf and other amenities open
> 
> 
> Rayburn Country residents search for investors to keep golf and other amenities open at the Rayburn Country Resort.  The clubhouse has already closed and a sign indicates the golf course could shut down soon.  The owners are looking for investors to breathe new life into the complex. KFDM/Fox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kfdm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Feb 2020
> *Rayburn Country closes doors, community awaits impact*
> As of Friday (31 Jan 2020), Rayburn Country’s14,000-square-foot clubhouse, its golf course, hotel and swimming pool are are closed indefinitely.  After an impasse between residents of the 3,300-acre community and the investor group that operated its facilities, ownership has chosen to walk away, leaving homeowners and the greater lake community to ponder the impact on their communities and their property values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayburn Country closes doors, community awaits impact
> 
> 
> Deep in the pines at the southern edge of Lake Sam Rayburn, the lights are off at Rayburn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beaumontenterprise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of the timeshares in these articles (only the Rayburn Country Association and Rayburn Country Redevelopment).


Thank-You for posting this update--a Rayburn timeshare owner


----------



## jhollie

OK, well, was wondering why I had not received any updates. We owned 2 weeks and always used them to trade into RCI.  We dont have a mortgage on them, so that's one positive note. If someone buys Rayburn, what would that do for those who still own weeks?


----------



## bogey21

I remember about 25-30  years ago when I was looking for the cheapest way to get into RCI Points the common wisdom was Rayburn or Perrigrine.  You could get both for next to nothing and their MFs were low.  My recollection is  that both Resorts would give you a Week for free in order to keep MFs flowing in.   I went the Perrigrine route.  I think I gave them $100.  I kept if for years and  eventually deeded it back to the Resort...

George


----------



## weegus

Per the new Rayburn Country Association (RCA) website: https://rayburncountryassociation.com/       Look under News & Activities for the latest info... 

"Potential New Owner for Rayburn Country Resort The RCA Board of Directors is pleased to confirm that Joe E. Penland, Jr. (operating as Rayburn Country Resort LLC) and Rayburn Country Redevelopment Corporation (RCR) signed a Letter of Intent May 21 to enter into a Purchase Agreement for the sale of the golf course, club, pool, and hotel as well as other RCR owned assets within Rayburn Country. The RCA Board has begun to work with the Buyer to explore synergies that benefit all stakeholders – including RCA property owners, the Buyer, and the broader Rayburn Country area."

*"Rayburn Country Resorts: A New Vision for Rayburn Country*
Joe Penland, Jr. offers a new vision for Rayburn Country amenities as a casual resort offering a diverse assortment of FAMILY-FUN activities for RCA property owners and guests. He presented his SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE vision June 4 to over 200 RCA members and stakeholders who responded enthusiastically. Mr. Penland is the potential purchaser of assets owned by Rayburn Country Redevelopment and, if purchased, Joe will own Rayburn Country Resorts as a single proprietor. "

This is part of the purchase agreement on the website ...
"WHEREAS, on ____ June , 2020, Resorts entered into a contract for the purchase of a private facility known as “Rayburn Country Resort” located at 2376 Wingate Blvd., Brookeland, Texas 75931, consisting of, among other things, a golf course, a hotel, a swimming pool, a restaurant, and other existing and contemplated improvements and amenities (collectively the “Resort Club”); "

Zoom meetings are to be held for RCA property owners on 28 & 30 June 2020.   

This all sounds good news for the Rayburn residents, but only one mention of the timeshare units in this  .pdf link ... 
https://rayburncountryassociation.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/DRAFT-AMENITIES-AGREEMENT.pdf 
Anyone out there have any further understanding after reading the documents on the website ?   

Angus


----------



## KACTravels

Thank you for posting this update. I am unclear on what it means for the Timeshare Owners.


----------



## RX8

KACTravels said:


> R.C.I. continues to pump people into these units which causes us to do extensive maid service, maintenance, etc. and we receive no funds from these R.C.I. rentals.  They make all of the money, we do all the work and we receive nothing in return.  It is just one of the inequities of the timeshare Business and especially in these old rundown facilities.



I remember some guy selling these weeks on eBay sometime back as a cheap way to get into RCI. Shame it ended up this way. 

The Resort’s comment above shows that they didn’t have a clue about timesharing. Blaming RCI because the resort doesn’t get anything in return?  Did they not realize that those RCI exchanges were from their dues paying owners?


----------



## weegus

From the Rayburn Country Association (RCA) website:
*"Rayburn Country Resorts*
*Purchase Completed*
The purchase of resort amenities at Rayburn Country was finalized August 6, and the new owner moved immediately to begin renovation and realignment of the club facility to deliver on the theme of “something for everyone.” The pool is expected to open in August, while the rehabilitation of the golf course continues and is expected to be open for play in early fall. The hotel and tennis and pickleball courts opened earlier in June. Fun is returning to Rayburn Country! " 

Sounds good for the resort residents. No word about timeshares - I will call them sometime in the next few weeks and see if they know any more about the bankruptcy. 
Angus


----------



## chazpbg

Has anyone called to find out anything? (I might.) Truthfully, I'm hoping it's just in bankruptcy and over with. My fear is that someone will try to revive it and we might be stuck paying maintenance fees for something that might not even be part of the RCI system anymore!


----------



## KACTravels

I haven’t called but would be interested to see what you find out.  Please post if you do call and find out anything.  THANKS


----------



## weegus

I called the Rayburn Country Timeshare office, but as I thought, the phone was disconnected.   
I haven't yet called the Rayburn Country Resort to see if they know anything about the Timeshare bankruptcy proceedings, but may do so.  I can't find anything on the web and do not have access to the US Bankruptcy court, Eastern district of Texas, Beaumont office (Jasper County) filing database ($).


----------



## weegus

chazpbg said:


> Has anyone called to find out anything? (I might.) Truthfully, I'm hoping it's just in bankruptcy and over with. My fear is that someone will try to revive it and we might be stuck paying maintenance fees for something that might not even be part of the RCI system anymore!



Agreed!


----------



## weegus

FYI - I contacted Rayburn Country Resort via Facebook and got the following reply:
"Rayburn Resorts is not affiliated with the timeshares. We are only involved with the operations of the resort and golf course. It's to our understanding that there are various options being considered to address the timeshares and when we learn more, we will pass that info on."


----------



## KACTravels

Thank you so much for keeping this thread updated. I really appreciate it.


----------



## weegus

FYI - I contacted Rayburn Country Resort again via Facebook "Hello, Just wondering if you have heard anything on the Timeshare bankruptcies recently?  I cannot find anything on the web. Thanks"

and got the following reply:

*Mon 12:01*




*Rayburn Country Resort sent Yesterday at 12:01*

No, sir. We haven't been updated on anything.


----------



## KACTravels

weegus said:


> FYI - I contacted Rayburn Country Resort again via Facebook "Hello, Just wondering if you have heard anything on the Timeshare bankruptcies recently?  I cannot find anything on the web. Thanks"
> 
> and got the following reply:
> 
> *Mon 12:01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rayburn Country Resort sent Yesterday at 12:01*
> 
> No, sir. We haven't been updated on anything.


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## bogey21

I suspect Rayburn is toast never to be heard from again...

George


----------



## weegus

bogey21 said:


> I suspect Rayburn is toast never to be heard from again...
> 
> George


I hope so - I'd just like to get some confirmation.


----------



## F1or1da1

I haven’t received any contacts from Rayburn since the bankruptcy letters. Prior to that a letter was received with request for a special assessment of $100. I ignored it and sent an email to Rayburn requesting their annual budget and Board of Directors information. Also  suggested they file for bankruptcy several years before they actually did. No request for MFs for 2021.


----------



## castleo

weegus said:


> I hope so - I'd just like to get some confirmation.




So, what happens to our membership weeks?  They can just claim or ignore them?


----------



## bogey21

castleo said:


> So, what happens to our membership weeks?  They can just claim or ignore them?


I suspect they are gone never to be heard from again....

George


----------



## mrsmusic

How do we find out what happened to our deeds? I am perfectly fine to just let it go, what I don't want is to suddenly get a notice of foreclosure or some other legal filing that we end up seeing on our credit report.


----------



## KACTravels

Great question!  I have no idea but agree on both your points.


----------



## KACTravels

Well, today I received a check for the balance of my prepaid Platinum membership that was canceled when the last of my Rayburn Points expired. They closed my RCI Account without even a letter or email. I figured out what it was, but called RCI to confirm and they said that Points Accounts are closed but Weeks accounts stay active when a resort goes bankrupt.  I still would like closure from Rayburn, but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## GrahamNet

Does anyone have any new information on this? I have a deeded interest as well, and wondering how someone can purchase a property without clear title, as technically I own part of it. I've received no communication beyond the original bankruptcy notice. At the risk of "be careful what you wish for", I'm left wondering if there is residual value there or if they are going to start up all over again with RCI or somebody else.


----------



## KACTravels

I was just looking at my documents on this as well. I have not received anything since the Bankruptcy notice dated Oct 24, 2019. And of course, notification from RCI that I no longer have an account without a property.


----------



## bogey21

My guess is when the Bankruptcy Court gets done with it your Rayburn Week will be dead and gone...

George


----------



## mrsmusic

No one has heard anything more? 
I'm replacing my RCI points acct with a Grandview Vegas points unit and moving on, just wondering.
I've never received anything else.


----------



## CMVer

They're back. Just got a letter from the timeshare association announcing an upcoming meeting to, among other things, "authorize membership assessments for 22/23 and collection of unpaid assessments and taxes owing from members for current and prior years".  Dead and gone would have been good. Resurrection is only for God, not this worthless property.


----------



## mrsmusic

CMVer said:


> They're back. Just got a letter from the timeshare association announcing an upcoming meeting to, among other things, "authorize membership assessments for 22/23 and collection of unpaid assessments and taxes owing from members for current and prior years".  Dead and gone would have been good. Resurrection is only for God, not this worthless property.



I saw in my email from the USPS that I had a letter from them and was wondering - haven't picked it up yet -- home sick at the moment.
So how do we "attend" this meeting and vote against all this?


----------



## mrsmusic

I thought that the whole resort was sold - and that someone else is operating it.  What does the timeshare association hold now as property upon which to collect after the bankruptcy?


----------



## pedro47

IMO, I would not pay one penney to this resort. Owners should have rec'd somethings from the local court or state courts and their HOA after three (3) years..

I would contact the State Attorney General for the latest information on this resort.


----------



## kbassosc

I have the same letter, after receiving nothing since the bankruptcy letter which is dated October 24, 2019. The notice of the meeting states that the "Proposed Operating Budget of Common Expenses - 2022/23" was "previously submitted to the Membership on September 16, 2022" and that proposed budget of almost $5.2 million is attached. I received nothing from any bankruptcy court in the interim. I did a google search to try to find any documentation about the bankruptcy but nothing came up.

I have called the office of the Texas Attorney General and was referred to the Texas Real Estate Commission which regulates timeshares. (www.trec.texas.gov). I just called them. The direct phone number for the timeshare regulators is (512) 936-3005. They advised me to send an email with all of the information I have to: enforcement@trec.texas.gov, and explain that I never received any further information on the bankruptcy nor any plans to come out of bankruptcy and ask what they advise. I am going to scan and send them the October 24, 2019 letter as well as the one we just received.


----------



## KACTravels

Thank you!


----------



## pedro47

kbassosc said:


> I have the same letter, after receiving nothing since the bankruptcy letter which is dated October 24, 2019. The notice of the meeting states that the "Proposed Operating Budget of Common Expenses - 2022/23" was "previously submitted to the Membership on September 16, 2022" and that proposed budget of almost $5.2 million is attached. I received nothing from any bankruptcy court in the interim. I did a google search to try to find any documentation about the bankruptcy but nothing came up.
> 
> I have called the office of the Texas Attorney General and was referred to the Texas Real Estate Commission which regulates timeshares. (www.trec.texas.gov). I just called them. The direct phone number for the timeshare regulators is (512) 936-3005. They advised me to send an email with all of the information I have to: enforcement@trec.texas.gov, and explain that I never received any further information on the bankruptcy nor any plans to come out of bankruptcy and ask what they advise. I am going to scan and send them the October 24, 2019 letter as well as the one we just received.


Good luck, I am happy you have contacted someone in Texas share government.


----------



## kbassosc

I just received a reply to my email to the Texas Real Estate Commission. Here it is:

"It appears you may wish to file a complaint. Please note, we are unable to take any action based solely on your email or assess if there has been a violation. Pursuant to Rule §535.142 (b) (Consumer Complaint Processing), the Commission requires a signed complaint to be filed with the Commission in order to investigate allegations of violations. Once a written and signed complaint has been filed with the Commission, the Commission has jurisdiction to consider, investigate and take action based on the complaint.  

"Information on filing a complaint along with our complaint form are available on the Commission’s website.

How to File a Complaint | TREC (texas.gov)
TREC Complaint Form:  Complaint Form | TREC (texas.gov)
"W. Kenneth Herring
Staff Attorney
Standards & Enforcement Services
Texas Real Estate Commission 

"Excellent customer service is our goal. Please offer your feedback."

Since I really do not know whether or not Rayburn Country Timeshare Association has committed a violation, I now need to think about where to go from here. I do think it is strange that I haven't been able to find any record of a bankruptcy, but perhaps I am not looking in the right places on the internet?


----------



## pedro47

All complaints with any government agency's must be in written and signed.
Good luck.


----------



## kbassosc

I will try to download a copy of the complaint form here - I have reviewed it and think that it is not going to be much help, by the way.


----------



## kbassosc

I called the Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Texas. A very nice woman tried to help me, said she has been getting calls about Rayburn Country from "several gentlemen" and has searched their records, but no case has shown up. I also gave her the name on the October 24, 2019 letter we received (Clyde Pederson) and nothing showed up. Finally, I asked her to check under DMI Investment Corp. which is the other company referenced on our warranty deed when we purchased in November of 2008 - nothing.


----------



## pedro47

kbassosc said:


> I called the Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Texas. A very nice woman tried to help me, said she has been getting calls about Rayburn Country from "several gentlemen" and has searched their records, but no case has shown up. I also gave her the name on the October 24, 2019 letter we received (Clyde Pederson) and nothing showed up. Finally, I asked her to check under DMI Investment Corp. which is the other company referenced on our warranty deed when we purchased in November of 2008 - nothing.


Something is very strange going on at this resort.


----------



## Podman

pedro47 said:


> Something is very strange going on at this resort.


Has anyone tried to contact the timeshare directly? I am baffled that they would just send a letter stating they’re having a meeting to discuss the budget without sending some basic notification to the owners. I am sure many people like me have moved on and wrote off this timeshare when it went bankrupt, but according to previous posts, who knows if they truly  went through with bankruptcy . They can come after the owners, but I’m willing to bet they’re going to get nothing from the majority of them. Who wants to throw good money after a losing proposition. If they don’t have enough business sense to contact the owners directly and advise as what has been going on, then who has enough confidence in them that they know what they’re doing going forward. Just my two cents and  more than I’m going to give Rayburn when they come asking for  money.


pedro47 said:


> Something is very strange going on at this resort.


Has anyone tried to contact the timeshare directly? I am baffled that they would just send a letter stating they’re having a meeting to discuss the budget without sending some basic information to the owners. I am sure many people like me have moved on and wrote off this timeshare when it went bankrupt, but according to previous posts, who knows if they truly went through with bankruptcy . They can come after the owners, but I’m willing to bet they’re going to get nothing from the majority of them. Who wants to throw good money after a losing proposition. If they don’t have enough business sense to contact the owners directly and advise as what has been going on, then who has enough confidence in them that they know what they’re doing going forward. Just my two cents and more than I’m going to give Rayburn when they come asking for money.


----------



## pedro47

Is this resort in bankruptcy or not? That is the question for owners at this resort. IMO


----------



## pedro47

kbassosc said:


> I called the Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Texas. A very nice woman tried to help me, said she has been getting calls about Rayburn Country from "several gentlemen" and has searched their records, but no case has shown up. I also gave her the name on the October 24, 2019 letter we received (Clyde Pederson) and nothing showed up. Finally, I asked her to check under DMI Investment Corp. which is the other company referenced on our warranty deed when we purchased in November of 2008 - nothing.


Have you checked the local newspapers or the local television stations for any information on this resort ?

Have you attempted to book a  vacation stay not as a timeshare owner?


----------



## kbassosc

pedro47 said:


> Have you checked the local newspapers or the local television stations for any information on this resort ?
> 
> Have you attempted to book a  vacation stay not as a timeshare owner?


No, I haven't done either of those things. If I have time later, I will try those. I have decided to send the following letter via certified mail, return receipt requested, today:

September 23, 2022

Rayburn Country Timeshare Association
P.O. Box 5218
Sam Rayburn, Texas 75951
Attn.: Chad Sage, Ray Beck, and Dean Hollier

Certified Mail, Return Receipt

Re: Notice of Special Joint Meeting of the Directors and Membership to be held on October 24, 2022

Dear Sirs,

My deceased husband, Derek Basso, and I purchased a 1 bedroom unit “Deluxe Red Season White Floating (30,600 annual points)” at Rayburn Country Club in October of 2008, and received a warranty deed from Rayburn Country Timeshare Association executed on November 4, 2008. The warranty deed stated that we owned in Club Walk Villas North. As part of the purchase we naturally also paid a year’s maintenance fees. Subsequent to this purchase, we paid our annual dues (maintenance) _(_either early or_)_ on time every year. We also paid the $100 special assessment invoiced on August 26, 2015.

In October of 2019, we received a letter dated October 24, 2019 from Clyde Pederson (copy enclosed) which basically stated that the timeshare was going into bankruptcy and that we should receive updates as it moved through the bankruptcy process. RCI also emailed us to advise that Rayburn Country was no longer eligible to exchange on their platform (copy enclosed). Our purchased points were therefore useless.

After receiving that letter from Mr. Pederson, we never received anything regarding bankruptcy or any other topic from or regarding this timeshare property nor any communication from any court.

Your notice of the upcoming joint Board and Membership meeting is the first communication I have received since the letter of October 24, 2019 from Mr. Pederson stating that the timeshare was going into bankruptcy. You enclosed the proposed 2022/2023 budget, however, there was no business plan enclosed nor any other documents addressing the current situation and condition of the timeshare units. There was nothing explaining what had occurred with the proposed bankruptcy.

In intermittent communications received by timeshare owners over the years prior to 2019, we were informed that the intent was to sell off some of the condos and reduce the size of the timeshare due to financial issues. Given the fact that no information had been sent to the timeshare owners for almost 3 years, I would have expected to receive a full explanation and a business plan for going forward, not just the proposed budget.

Your notice states that you plan to adopt the proposed budget. Again, there is no business plan that explains the budget and the operational plans.

Your notice further states that you plan for the directors to “authorize (i) Membership assessments for 2022/2023 and (ii) collection of unpaid assessments and taxes owing from Members for current and prior years”. Again, no information has been provided regarding the bankruptcy or possible recovery of the property, or a business plan outlining details about how the timeshare will operate successfully going forward.

I cannot sign any proxy for anyone to vote on my behalf without all of this information provided to me well in advance, so I have time to review and evaluate the business plan to proceed and operate as a timeshare.

Sincerely,

Karen N. Basso
Encls.





​


----------



## pedro47

If this resort file for bankruptcy a legal notice should have been posted in your their/local newspapers.


----------



## mrsmusic

kbassosc said:


> No, I haven't done either of those things. If I have time later, I will try those. I have decided to send the following letter via certified mail, return receipt requested, today:
> 
> September 23, 2022
> 
> Rayburn Country Timeshare Association
> P.O. Box 5218
> Sam Rayburn, Texas 75951
> Attn.: Chad Sage, Ray Beck, and Dean Hollier
> 
> Certified Mail, Return Receipt
> 
> Re: Notice of Special Joint Meeting of the Directors and Membership to be held on October 24, 2022
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> My deceased husband, Derek Basso, and I purchased a 1 bedroom unit “Deluxe Red Season White Floating (30,600 annual points)” at Rayburn Country Club in October of 2008, and received a warranty deed from Rayburn Country Timeshare Association executed on November 4, 2008. The warranty deed stated that we owned in Club Walk Villas North. As part of the purchase we naturally also paid a year’s maintenance fees. Subsequent to this purchase, we paid our annual dues (maintenance) _(_either early or_)_ on time every year. We also paid the $100 special assessment invoiced on August 26, 2015.
> 
> In October of 2019, we received a letter dated October 24, 2019 from Clyde Pederson (copy enclosed) which basically stated that the timeshare was going into bankruptcy and that we should receive updates as it moved through the bankruptcy process. RCI also emailed us to advise that Rayburn Country was no longer eligible to exchange on their platform (copy enclosed). Our purchased points were therefore useless.
> 
> After receiving that letter from Mr. Pederson, we never received anything regarding bankruptcy or any other topic from or regarding this timeshare property nor any communication from any court.
> 
> Your notice of the upcoming joint Board and Membership meeting is the first communication I have received since the letter of October 24, 2019 from Mr. Pederson stating that the timeshare was going into bankruptcy. You enclosed the proposed 2022/2023 budget, however, there was no business plan enclosed nor any other documents addressing the current situation and condition of the timeshare units. There was nothing explaining what had occurred with the proposed bankruptcy.
> 
> In intermittent communications received by timeshare owners over the years prior to 2019, we were informed that the intent was to sell off some of the condos and reduce the size of the timeshare due to financial issues. Given the fact that no information had been sent to the timeshare owners for almost 3 years, I would have expected to receive a full explanation and a business plan for going forward, not just the proposed budget.
> 
> Your notice states that you plan to adopt the proposed budget. Again, there is no business plan that explains the budget and the operational plans.
> 
> Your notice further states that you plan for the directors to “authorize (i) Membership assessments for 2022/2023 and (ii) collection of unpaid assessments and taxes owing from Members for current and prior years”. Again, no information has been provided regarding the bankruptcy or possible recovery of the property, or a business plan outlining details about how the timeshare will operate successfully going forward.
> 
> I cannot sign any proxy for anyone to vote on my behalf without all of this information provided to me well in advance, so I have time to review and evaluate the business plan to proceed and operate as a timeshare.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Karen N. Basso
> Encls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Thank you for posting your letter.  Let us know if you receive a reply.


----------



## kbassosc

Well, the certified, return receipt letter idea failed. I received the envelope with the certified form attached and a sticker saying ""Return To Sender, Undeliverable As Addressed". 

Did anyone send in the proxy?


----------



## 1mltaylor1

kbassosc said:


> Well, the certified, return receipt letter idea failed. I received the envelope with the certified form attached and a sticker saying ""Return To Sender, Undeliverable As Addressed".
> 
> Did anyone send in the proxy?


I'm not sure how this is fair in any way. We have no active phone number that works. No one to talk to. Because we don't live in the area we can't attend the meeting that took place.  Why couldn't they have a zoom link or something? Why, because they don't want non locals there as this likely all rigged in the favor of whoever took over this POS resort.


----------



## ambere

Crazy. I purchased a 3-bedroom in 2009 for $5K; 61K pts/yr; with maintenance fees of just $270/yr initially, which was awesome. And I got some great RCI exchanges with that unit/points over the years before they claimed they went bankrupt. Looks like the property is still operating as a resort, but no longer a timeshare. https://rayburnresort.com/


----------

